# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  What's your best iPhone/apple product related tip?

## John Thomas

The best tip is to choose the right iPhone size. Bigger screen sizes mean that you can watch videos and play games easier. However, they do make the phones more bulky and less easy to carry around. Bigger screen sizes also mean bigger screen and battery usage.  Smaller screen sizes are more convenient to carry around. However, they have smaller screen and battery usage.  So you should choose the best one depending on your requirement.

----------


## alijen

they have smaller screen and battery usage.

----------

